# Jebao Powerhead Else Mode?



## SaltLife (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if which or any, jebao powerheads on else mode, can you control the maximum speed ? 

I have a 20 gallon lps/sps mixed reef aquarium and have been looking at the jebao powerheads. The 1000gph max seems like it may be to much if it was on too long. Ones i have been considering include the wp10, rw4, pp4, sw4. 

Welcome to Any suggestions on which you would reccomend.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I have an rw8 in my 30 g frag tank. The flow was too much for my liking so I changed the original 24 V power supply to a 12 V one. Now the flow is perfect. You might want to try it, just make sure you are usig regulated power supply.


----------

